# I am impatient.



## VensterDaan (Jul 19, 2017)

I posted a question about an hour ago, yet as it hasn't been approved yet, I have nothing to really do at the moment. So this is my tiny bit of venting. Nothing left to do but wait.


----------



## VensterDaan (Jul 19, 2017)

I have to say, this is the first time complaining about something has worked so well. Does this mean it's encouraged to be impatient?


----------



## My Aswer Is This (Jul 19, 2017)

You should never expect to get instant answers here.


----------



## VensterDaan (Jul 19, 2017)

I don't, but my previous post was looked at about 50 times in the past 24 hours without a single remark of asking information or anything. I know you aren't obligated to input at all. But it fel a bit meh. I'l stop complaining now..


----------



## My Aswer Is This (Jul 19, 2017)

Yes I understand. If I knew how to help you I would but this is beyond my knowledgebase.  





VensterDaan said:


> I don't, but my previous post was looked at about 50 times in the past 24 hours without a single remark of asking information or anything. I know you aren't obligated to input at all. But it fel a bit meh. I'l stop complaining now..


----------



## VensterDaan (Jul 19, 2017)

Being impatient really is a bad personality trait to have to do stuff like this.. I added two more threads and one of them is an easy question. Yet all i see is it slowly dropping down, will bumping it give other people the idea that it has been answered?


----------



## My Aswer Is This (Jul 19, 2017)

Forum rules ask you to only bump questions about once a day.  I will look at your other question and see if I can help. 





VensterDaan said:


> Being impatient really is a bad personality trait to have to do stuff like this.. I added two more threads and one of them is an easy question. Yet all i see is it slowly dropping down, will bumping it give other people the idea that it has been answered?


----------



## VensterDaan (Jul 19, 2017)

I mustve missed that, but as my request was changing over time, i don't believe i was really bumping that much, since you can't edit i had to fill in other updates.


----------



## VensterDaan (Jul 19, 2017)

Nothing works and all these painkillers do is leave me incapable of thinking.. At least take away the pain..


----------



## Joe4 (Jul 19, 2017)

Many people are worried that if their thread falls of the first page, that people will not see it, so they “bump” it repeatedly. What they don’t realize is that this is usually counter-productive, and often actually reduces the chances that their thread is viewed and answered!

Why is this?

The biggest reason is because of the “*Zero Reply Posts”* menu selection (which appears in the middle of the top menu). This list shows all recent threads with zero replies. Many users use this list to look for unanswered questions. However, once a reply is made to a thread, it falls off of this list. So for those who use this list to look for unanswered questions, they will not see any "bumped" threads.

Combine that with the fact that this is an international forum with experts all over the world logging on at different times during the day, many experts may never see your question because it is no longer on “*Zero Reply Posts” *list, whereas if it were not “bumped”, it would still appear on that list and they may see it.

Another reason is that excessive bumping may make posters look impatient, demanding, or overanxious, which may turn off many potential helpers, thus decreasing your chances of getting a reply.

Our advice, as it applies to “bumping” your own threads is as follows:
- Wait a full 24 hours before bumping. This will allow experts all over the world to see it as an unanswered question. If posting on the weekend, you may want to wait even longer, since traffic is a lot lower on the weekends (many users do not log in on weekends)
- “Bump” your threads no more than once a day

If you find you are not getting responses, it may be because your question isn’t clear. You can respond back to your thread with clarifications. See the following two links for tips on posting complete and clear questions:
*Guidelines for Forum Use*
*Help Us Help You*

Also, please be aware of our rules referenced here: *Forum Rules*, especially as it pertains to re-posting your questions (rule #12) and posting the same question on other forums (rule #13).


----------



## VensterDaan (Jul 19, 2017)

In that case, could you remove the post i made to bump one of my questions or has it forever lost its "*Zero Reply Posts*" value? Also, could i have found the information you just gave me about the zero reply function somewhere else? Since i've been browsing the site for quite a bit now and i didn't find that anywhere, apparantly I didn't pay enough attention to the header. (Thank you for the clarification)


----------



## Joe4 (Jul 19, 2017)

I have deleted your bump that you may to your thread this morning.
Note that you may not see it right away, as I believe that list is regenerated on an individual basis periodically.  So it may take a little while if you have already clicked on that today.  But users logging on for the first time should see it right away.

The "Zero Reply Posts" listing is mentioned briefly in rule #12 here: https://www.mrexcel.com/forum/board-announcements/99490-forum-rules.html


----------



## VensterDaan (Jul 19, 2017)

I appreciate the help a lot. It's mostly the views going up but the silence that was painful to watch. But this explains the silence a lot, in a sense it makes the silence even.. friendly?


----------

